# Best rinseless wash at the moment?



## Stephan

Hi guys and Girls,

I'm using wolfs mean green at the moment with no problems, but always want to try something New.

I cannot compare any rinseless washes or how they perform, lubricity, etc so therefor this question.

I would love a rinseless like wolfs that doesn't change your lsp.

Please give my your thougts...

Thanks!


----------



## Dr_T

I can only comment on megs wash and wax anywhere - it does the job


----------



## A&J

I havent used it but heard great stuff about megs d114.

Wolfs mean green is great stuff but I keep coming back to ONR W&S. I use both actually. Wolfs seems stronger and more economical.


----------



## asspur96

Megs D114 been using for over a year now love it just ordered another one as well


----------



## Stephan

@asspur96 do you have expercience with other rw's or only megs? 

@A&J why always back to onr? So if you have to choose you'll pick the classic onr w&w?

Grtz


----------



## A&J

I like the whole Optimum S.y.n.e.r.g.y - you know, products working together. Lately my routine is ONR (blue) wash + opti-seal or OCW as drying aid. The car is washed and protected at all times. I can also throw in the clay towel and wash, clay and seal the car all at the same time.
ONR has so many uses and to be honest the entire OPT range did not disappoint me. I also tried ONR W&W that does give you that just waxed look, but it doesnt last long and I get satisfying results from the ONR W&S so I used up that one and dont use it anymore.

Dont get me wrong...I also like Wolfs mean green because its cheaper, you use it less, its stronger, it doesnt leave any protection behind so its great when I have a different wax or sealant applied and want to maintain it. It still a great rinseless shampoo :thumb:


----------



## Zeddd

I've used ONR and D114. 

I like both but I have a slight preference for D114 mostly because it's less fussy with dilution ratios and seems to dry easier streak free. Last time I watched the wash solution gently sheet off one of my vertical panels leaving a perfectly dry residue free finish. ONR on the other hand, if left to dry, will leave behind a slight residue (that will wipe off very easily mind you). 

D114 also doesn't stain my wash media like ONR does. 
But then I wonder if it's because it doesn't 'emulsify' dirt like ONR does (optimum claims that ONR breaks down dirt into such fine particles that it gets deeply embedded into the fibres of your (microfiber) wash media and won't hurt your paint. Only a detergent wash will clean it). The problem with that is that after two passes I can no longer tell if my MF towel is still picking up dirt or not. 

So what I tend to do is use ONR in the pre-wash spray to benefit of any dirt breakdown action (I'm not convinced of this but since I have it lying around why not use it) and then use D114 in my wash bucket. 

I also feel D114 cleans a bit better with fewer passes. 

I usually follow up with BSD as drying aid/ sealant top up. 

I will order a litre of wolf mean green to give it a try as I keep hearing good things about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan

Was also thinking of buying some D114 when my ONR runs out after reading this I will


----------



## tosh

The biggest difference between Meguiars and Optimum is that Megs is a pure wash, doesn't leave anything behind at all. You have to finish with a QD or top up your sealant etc.

Optimum No Rinse does leave a very slight shine behind.

So basically, if I was going to try a new spray wax or sealant, I'd wash with Meguiars - If I want to just do a maintainance wash, i'd use ONR or ONR W+W. 

It's nice to have the option - once I'm down to my last litre of ONR, I'll be picking up a gallon of Megs D114 from CYC.


----------



## Stephan

What do you think about this one? Looks good....


----------



## lowejackson

There seems to be a lot of people selling rinseless washes these days. If you fancy the surf city product then buy it.

I have been using ONR for quite a few years and never felt disappointed especially after the 2012 update but the Megs D114 is something I will try one day


----------



## sean ryan

At 5:30 in the video they say that D114 strip's LSP i don't think i'll be buying this now


----------



## A&J

Meguiars say that D114 it will strip wax at a strong dillution ratio like 4:1. 

The normal wash ratio is 256:1 or 128:1 for very dirty cars so I wouldnt worry about it. 

But its a interesting feature that it can strip wax.

Here are the dilution ratios for D114:

Rinseless Wash
Extra dirty cars – 128:1
Normal dirty cars – 256:1

Waterless Wash
Normal dirty – 128:1

Detailer Spray - 128:1

Strip LSP - 4:1

Clay Lube - 256:1

Residual compound/polish removal - 15:1


----------



## sean ryan

A&J said:


> Meguiars say that D114 it will strip wax at a strong dillution ratio like 4:1.
> 
> The normal wash ratio is 256:1 or 128:1 for very dirty cars so I wouldnt worry about it.
> 
> But its a interesting feature that it can strip wax.
> 
> Here are the dilution ratios for D114:
> 
> Rinseless Wash
> Extra dirty cars - 128:1
> Normal dirty cars - 256:1
> 
> Waterless Wash
> Normal dirty - 128:1
> 
> Detailer Spray - 128:1
> 
> Strip LSP - 4:1
> 
> Clay Lube - 256:1
> 
> Residual compound/polish removal - 15:1


Excellent buddy thanks :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan

I ended up buying a gallon of this and i can't wait to use it so i can see for myself if it's better than ONR


----------



## dave-

Well make sure you get the right one because I could not give the stuff away in the sales. Best offer was £15 for 5 litres, yea right like that will cover postage and petrol to go to the post office lol.


----------



## Stephan

Here in Belgium it is really Expensive. 54€ for a gallon + P&P will make 60€. If you want to sell it for less, give me a pm ! :-D


----------



## asspur96

Stephan said:


> @asspur96 do you have expercience with other rw's or only megs?
> 
> @A&J why always back to onr? So if you have to choose you'll pick the classic onr w&w?
> 
> Grtz


Stephan have only used D114 and bought some D115 after using the Megs Ultimate Wash & Wax anywhere and bought it in the bulk pack. So currently have only experienced these have recently swapped some D114 for standard ONR with a DW member and will let you know what I found when I have tried it.

Currently use D114 on all my weekly washes at home and keep a mixed bottle of D115 in car for cleaning bird bombs or when I want to clean dust of car while out and about.

So from this 


To this 


Takes me a lot less time also I mix my Soloution in a sprayer with water from tumble dryer where I can and even try to fill my wash bucket this way if possible as this de ironies the water and I feel makes a better Soloution up also less product used as well. I have found I also played around with ratios as the dilution ratios are for US water which is a lot harder than ours in UK.


----------



## Matt_Nic

Do you guys feel these rinseless systems are fully safe compared to a "normal" wash?
More safe than the spray and wipe waterless systems?


----------



## lowejackson

Matt_Nic said:


> Do you guys feel these rinseless systems are fully safe compared to a "normal" wash?
> More safe than the spray and wipe waterless systems?


Rinseless washes have been around for well over 10 years. My view is they are just as safe as a traditional shampoo but they both have limitations. If the car is too dirty to use a traditional product then it is too dirty for a rinseless shampoo.

I think the waterless products are quite safe but it does require a very different approach and tends to use a huge amount of MF cloths


----------



## tosh

If you want to try something different; Alex at Serious Performance has Duragloss Rinseless Wash in at a reasonable price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lowejackson

tosh said:


> If you want to try something different; Alex at Serious Performance has Duragloss Rinseless Wash in at a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not tried their rinseless wash but anything from Duragloss is always worth considering


----------



## tosh

Definitely leaves a synthetic shine behind if you don't want to follow up with a QD; different to ONR Wash and Wax which is warmer (as you'd expect)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jas23

I've been trying out the Chemical Guys Eco waterless wash which comes concentrated and which I've diluted with filtered water! To say I am more than impressed is an understatement! Fantastic product!!!


----------



## cargainz

I would have laughed at anyone who talked about waterless/ONR washing till i met a guy a week or so ago at KwikFit who had a similar car to this one. It was in very good condition and he said he uses Williams waterless washing (i know the forumula one car not the wash option).


----------



## chongo

cargainz said:


> I would have laughed at anyone who talked about waterless/ONR washing till i met a guy a week or so ago at KwikFit who had a similar car to this one. It was in very good condition and he said he uses Williams waterless washing (i know the forumula one car not the wash option).


And what


----------



## cargainz

chongo said:


> And what


And what? Have you got anything to add to the discussion regarding waterless washing I.e Williams?


----------



## chongo

cargainz said:


> And what? Have you got anything to add to the discussion regarding waterless washing I.e Williams?


:lol::lol: I do:wave:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

cargainz said:


> I would have laughed at anyone who talked about waterless/ONR washing till i met a guy a week or so ago at KwikFit who had a similar car to this one. It was in very good condition and he said he uses Williams waterless washing (i know the forumula one car not the wash option).


Its always on offer at Ideal World TV (today @ 12)
Decent stuff which does the job.


----------



## cargainz

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its always on offer at Ideal World TV (today @ 12)
> Decent stuff which does the job.


Cheers. I wouldn't get any waterless wash solution just yet. I could probably get ONR or some rinseless product but still hose the car down beforehand to remove debris etc


----------



## shine247

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Its always on offer at Ideal World TV (today @ 12)
> Decent stuff which does the job.


Occasionally in Home Bargains too, I was nearly tempted last time, good on upvc I believe.


----------



## chongo

shine247 said:


> Occasionally in Home Bargains too, I was nearly tempted last time, good on upvc I believe.


That's all it's good for.


----------

